# Totally Stoked!!!



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Hubby just called to tell me that he went ahead and rented us a hotel in Montana at The Lodge at Whitefish in Whitefish Montana for our 2nd anniversary in a couple weeks.

Last year he "royally" messed up by doing what he did for our 1st anniversary. He took me to dinner and then to purchase a new bra - I mean come on. Bob - take this as a side note - DO NOT DO THAT!! :ROFL: 

So I think that he is trying to make up for it. 

So - the point being is that I am SUPER excited for my mini vacation - but I will be gone from October 16th (pm) until October 19th (pm). Probobly will not log back in until the 20th. If anyone needs to get ahold of me - my cell is 509.499.5828. It will probobly go to voicemail if I don't recognize the number, but I listen to my voice mails immediately and will return the call. (hubby says that I need to go to Cell Phone Rehab!! :ROFL: :shrug: :ROFL: :shrug: )


----------



## heathersboers (Sep 5, 2008)

Wow!!! that must be nice!!! I think he is trying to make up for last year- It can't be any worse than my husband buying me a whoopie cushion for my birthday- We were dating then-Ha-ha--it made me sooooo mad!!!!


----------



## rkalgren (Sep 22, 2008)

Gee, my wife says I need Goat Spot rehab. She also said that she needs a new bra, but that had better not be what I get her for our eighteenth anniversary. On our tenth we went to Niagara Falls.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Yah, I would definately NOT get her a bra for an anniversary unless you want your wife to pack you up and send you out to the barn - LOL!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

that is wonderful..................how romantic...................but you will miss us.............LOL


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh you know that I will miss you all - but I am REALLY going to miss my animals. I have such a hard time leaving them - especially to someone else. I am totally fine with my friend watching my animals but she hasn't really delt with goaties much. So I have to teach her who is who (will have 3x5 cards with each animals picture and name) so that she can get a head count constantly. Then I have to teach her to watch for heats and NOT to let the bucks out. And to watch for bloat - LOL!

Oh my this is going to be stressful - LOL!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Allison, what a great way to spend your anniversary. It has taken 10 years but my hubby gets the point....to commemorate our 10th(May 30) I wanted a tree to plant....not just ANY tree, it had to be a Crimson King Maple....beautiful and majestic as well as "goat safe"....I wanted to be able to have something grow and thrive like our love and marriage and say ..hey , remember when we planted that?

We spent our second anniversary putting up a fence for my first 2 girls.....I was perfectly content with that one!


I too will advise any man...do NOT buy your wife ANY clothing for your wedding anniversary, it will definately put you in the dog house!

Roses, dinner, a quiet night together....ANYTHING that takes thought is better than clothing...under OR over! :ROFL:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

you can give the goats a cell phone........teach them how to answer it and hang up so,,,,,,,,,, you can call and hear there little voices.......to see how they are doing......LOL

If only they......... could do that................. :shrug:


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

I don't want my husband buying me clothing for any occassion...I love him, but he has terrible taste...lol....

Anyway, It sounds like a very nice way to spend your aniversary...and congrats...hope you have many more!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Now I must say - hubby was trying to be nice - but it really was weird. He knew that I really wanted a new "nice" one from Victoria Secrets, to feel oh so womanly, but I won't spend $60.00 for an "over the shoulder pebble holder" :ROFL: :ROFL: So I know he was trying to "be nice" but for an anniversary - it needs to be something romantic....... that should have been saved for a "just because I love you" event! :ROFL:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Happy Anniversery...be glad you dint get an electric can opener!! my hubby didnt get it...I said oh thats nice thank you" then put it deep ina kitchen cupboard. A few weeks went by and he didnt see it out, it dawned on him it wasnt the greatest gift. 
Anyhow have fun without us!!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

That's exciting!!! You should have a good time I bet, as long as he goes w/ the flow and doesn't do something stupid this time! :ROFL: That's actually really funny! You'll have to let us know how it goes!


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

My cousin's ex boyfriend gave her fake roses . . . :roll: Have fun Allison!


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

My dad stinks at anniversary gifts  . . . . one year it was windshield wipers, another was a pressure-washer, never anything "romantic" only practical.  My parents have been married for 32 years, can't imagine what else he's gotten my mom! Those were the only "memorable" ones. 

That will be a nice vacation for you!


----------



## creaturesall (Oct 26, 2007)

kelebek said:


> Oh you know that I will miss you all - but I am REALLY going to miss my animals. I have such a hard time leaving them -!


----------



## Coraxfeather (Oct 9, 2008)

I hate you all. My hubby just cooks me a dinner or takes me out to eat!!!


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh Congrats Allison!!! I hope you have an awesome time!! I have been DIEING to go to Montana! So I am hoping that for our 5 year anniversary Hubby will think of that one.... (I am experimenting with brain washing.... I will let you know how it goes :thumbup: ). Last year he got me the Muck Boots I had been wanting for the barn, so I was happy with that... and for Christmas he got me a new setting for my wedding rings.

When is your Anniversary? My Hubby actually gets off easy for my Anniversary and Birthday cause my B-Day is Nov. 6th and our Anniversary is Nov. 12th. This year I have been BEGGING to go to Chattanooga (haven't been in a LONG time and Hubby has never been).... so since one of his truck forums is having a "get-together" the end of this month there, I think I am actually going to get to go :roll: :slapfloor: :wahoo: 

If you take pics of Montana PLEASE PLEASE post them!! ray:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I will be taking alot of pics - but now with this possible bottle baby - I am not wanting to leave. I have a friend who lives close who can come check him - but she doesn't know anything about goats - only horses. Guess she gets a crash course in goat husbandry - she just doesn't know it yet! :shocked: 

I will be taking TONS of pictures - I just hope that it is going to be nice!


----------

